# Need to re-home my Two Males (Sask, Canada)



## Sketchy (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't know if anyone is anywhere close to Regina, Saskatchewan Canada.. 
But I figured I would give it a shot..

My male rats, Anx and Spaz, need to be re-homed.
They are about 1yr old(had them for 10months).
I had originally adopted them from Petcetera on the day I quit(also the day they arrived at the petstore) because I wanted to save them from the black mold problem. However, they must have been treated terribly by the breeders.
I have been trying since to socialize them.. but with little luck.
They are friendly and have never bitten, but frighten easily and do NOT like being picked up. If they are picked up they will either squeal persistently or flail until you drop or set them down.
Another problem I have run into is that since I can't pick them up I cannot trim their nails.. and they are getting scabs around their neck and some of their back.
I am positive that if I had more time to work with them they would have warmed up more.. but I don't have time for 5 rats. My girls(whom I have had for 2 years now) take up quite a bit of time themselves, and I can't have both out at the same time.

They need someone with more time on their hands. Who can give them the attention they deserve.
They are free, cage is not included(sorry).


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They don't have scabs from long nails, they have mites, and likely your girls do too. I would advise getting a tube of Revolution and treating all your rats. Do you use wood or paper based beddings? Mites and lice often stowaway on these and infest your rats.


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 10, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> They don't have scabs from long nails, they have mites, and likely your girls do too. I would advise getting a tube of Revolution and treating all your rats. Do you use wood or paper based beddings? Mites and lice often stowaway on these and infest your rats.


My girls hardly scratch and don't have any scabs.
Paper-based bedding.
Perhaps the boys are being to rough when playing with each other then?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

mites tend to take over the ones with weakened defenses... some may not show signs at all of having them, but they still do, and if you don't treat all of them, they will reinfest the others all over again. same goes for lice... mites are invisible, though, and the most common symptom is scabs behind the ears/around the neck area  many many people mistake them for injuries.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yup Yup, I agree. I had the same thing happen. When I first owned rats I let it go for months thinking it was injury's, when I finally got them treatment it was like I just took a 20 pound weight off their backs.

From a vet, revolution is very affordable at 15 a tube, so It is probably worth it. Not to mention you would not want to adopt out an animal with parasites :/


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 10, 2009)

Ahh, okay. I figured since the girls never got it then it was something else, also since there is no visible bugs of sorts.. I'll look into mite medication. Not sure what will be open once I'm done work though. May have to wait until Tuesday.. I work full time and attend university, so trying to get things done out of my normal routine is difficult.
Also, sorry for the layout of this post, I'm using iPod since computer is off and I don't have time to go on it.


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 10, 2009)

Kiko said:


> Yup Yup, I agree. I had the same thing happen. When I first owned rats I let it go for months thinking it was injury's, when I finally got them treatment it was like I just took a 20 pound weight off their backs.
> 
> From a vet, revolution is very affordable at 15 a tube, so It is probably worth it. Not to mention you would not want to adopt out an animal with parasites :/


No vet I have talked to yet has non-prescription mite stuff. So I have to take them into see the vet in order to get some. That is $80 per rat... I just spent $580 to have Pinky's tumor removed... It's ridiculous.
I'll look online..

*Edit* Looked online found "Canadavet" and thought "Awesome! It's located in Canada, no problem with shipping!" Turns out they don't ship to the country they are located in. But they sure will ship anywhere else in the world. =\

*Edit again* When you say "Revolution" do you mean dog or cat? That may be why I can't find it anywhere... I've been looking for small animal stuff because I figured the dog or cat treatment would cause skin irritations...

*edit AGAIN* I've called every store in the city and none of them carries Revolution brand flea/mite cream


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

you can order it from australian sites as it is non prescription there, but keep in mind it may take up to a month for shipping. it's about $30, and you get three tubes. depending on what strength you get, you can treat 10 rats or so.

call a vet and ask if you can buy a single tube... you'll want the kitten/puppy stuff.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Revolution is not made for small animals Sorry for the confusion, get the kind meant for kittens. One drop per rat


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll try to see if any vets in the city carry that brand. If not, what potency should I search for?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kitten/puppy or cat is good  How many rats do you have total?

The australian site I order mine from usually delivers within 2 weeks

http://www.pets-megastore.com.au/revolution-c-165_6_159.html


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 10, 2009)

I have 5. My 3 girls (2yrs old) and my 2 boys.
Just got off the phone with a vet, revolution is a prescription, so again I would have to make an appointment and bring them in.
I'll see about an over-the-counter brand with the same potency.

*Edit* They have an over-the-counter brand, Tresaderm, but it has a different application.. For kittens its a treatment a day for ten days..
but how to I convert that to rat.
I'm going to call a few other vets and see if they have any other mite treatments that may be better.
*edit again* A different vet has Hexamite as an otc brand. A treatment a day for 3-4days...

I might have to order revolution from that Australian site.. I'm just worried that I won't receive it due to Canada's retarded regulations regarding animal treatments for "personal use".

What do you think? Tresaderm, Hexamite, or try to get the Revolution shipped?
Found article on using Tresaderm on rats
Nothing for Hexamite on rats... But this has me worried


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Really, I wouldn't use anything but revolution or ivermectin, and ideally ivermectin.

Lilspaz is in canada, so apparently it can be done.


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 10, 2009)

Alright. I've ordered it. Now for the wait.
Thanks again for everything you guys =)


----------

